
Google Antitrust Complaint Threatens Plan for Auto Dashboard Dominance - Jerry2
http://fortune.com/2019/05/17/google-android-auto-enel-antitrust/
======
RickSanchez2600
What happens to the car when the computerized dashboard crashes or fails an
update leaving it in a crashed state?

